# Horse Abuse Poem



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

I wrote this poem in my English class because we were told to ewrite a Satirical Poem on world issues. It is using sarcasm to mock and ridicule Equine Abuse. WARNING May be too graphic for younger audiences. 


Wishes in the Night
Each night I watch the blood and the gore
spill out of the mare, she has never felt such pain before.
I wish I could be there with that man, 
executing his evil plan.
The screams ring out against the sky,
black as coal, no stars twinkle up high.
Majestic and proud, the beast fights back,
against the pain.
She tries to lash out against the tormenting shadow,
with steel hooves and iron teeth.
Not one desperate blow can be landed though,
when thick chains restrain the delicate spindle legs. 
A fire still burns, deep in her eyes, outrage and hatred
feed the volcanic eruption inside.Her once thick tail, now thin and weedy from lack of care,
Spins around and around, she is such a confused mare.
Ears flat back to her skull, 
her head is tied tight enough to hold a bull.
There is no escape from the daily wounds,
but her spirit still lives and so she tries,
slowly however, the light starts to die.
Now she merely stands and accepts each blow,
her ears flop over, her head hangs low.
Each night they still return and bind her
like a dangerous thing, until they find her,
no longer living. 
Oh how I envy a person so cold, 
to inflict such an agony on something so bold. 
I wish I could be like that, and maybe I can,
one day, 
when they do it again.



​


----------

